# I want to migrate in spain



## Sabuj23 (Nov 14, 2016)

Immigration criteria/point for spain..........

It will be great help if any body from here can let me know what kind of elgibility should i need to have to migrate in spain.

* I want live there for long time and want to do job
* I am a professional accountant(ACCA Member)

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello!

First things first - do you speak fluent Spanish?


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

Good point. There are many qualified Spanish accountants and they speak fluent Spanish. Secondly they also understand Spanish bureaucracy and the tax system.


----------



## Sabuj23 (Nov 14, 2016)

I am in the learning stage of spanish and i am planning to migrate in spain in 2017 not now offcourse if i get chance.


----------



## Sabuj23 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Job for accountant*

I want to know how much advantagious or prospective market spain have for the qualified accountants. 

Does accountant can plan for spain to migrate????????

It will great help to have analysis nature/practicle experience answer or any link of analysis feature/topic/column in news paper.

Thanks.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sabuj23 said:


> Immigration criteria/point for spain..........
> 
> It will be great help if any body from here can let me know what kind of elgibility should i need to have to migrate in spain.
> 
> ...


From what I hear it is very difficult to find a job in Spain. Not only is the unemployment rate very high, but you as a non-EU citizen cannot be given a job if there are EU citizens qualified for it.

Have you considered The Netherlands? It's really easy to find a job there - I also read somewhere they want to bring many (2-3 millions?) of highly skilled migrant by 2025. Once you are in The Netherlands it can become easier to go to Spain if you e.g. become a permanent resident of the EU (after 5 years). Maybe you can also try registering with the EU blue card network https://www.apply.eu/ . I don't know how effective that is, just discovered it last week.


----------



## Sabuj23 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Netherland*



expat16 said:


> From what I hear it is very difficult to find a job in Spain. Not only is the unemployment rate very high, but you as a non-EU citizen cannot be given a job if there are EU citizens qualified for it.
> 
> Have you considered The Netherlands? It's really easy to find a job there - I also read somewhere they want to bring many (2-3 millions?) of highly skilled migrant by 2025. Once you are in The Netherlands it can become easier to go to Spain if you e.g. become a permanent resident of the EU (after 5 years). Maybe you can also try registering with the EU blue card network. I don't know how effective that is, just discovered it last week.


Thanks a lot for your valuable suggestion.

I will think about Netherland.

Dear, can you say what eligibility/point i must have to have to migrate Netherland???


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you speak Dutch?


----------



## Sabuj23 (Nov 14, 2016)

bob_bob said:


> Do you speak Dutch?


In my country there is good arrangement to learn the same, so hope i will be able to learn.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sabuj23 said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable suggestion.
> 
> I will think about Netherland.
> 
> Dear, can you say what eligibility/point i must have to have to migrate Netherland???


Basically, you just need a good job offer - an offer for an accountant position should be enough, as the income requirement they have is that you wil least be earning a minimum salary.

You can find information here: https://ind.nl/en/work/Pages/Highly-skilled-migrant.aspx

Further, you should google about the 30% ruling which is a taks benefit for expats earning above a certain salary. Taxes are really high in NL so they do this to attract the highly skilled migrants. You should aim to obtain a salary where you qualify for this. You can also qualify for less, such as 20% etc if you have a lower salary.

Dutch is absolutely not needed to work in NL in professional positions. There are just so many foreigners - my company recently announced they are now officially an English speaking company.


----------



## Sabuj23 (Nov 14, 2016)

expat16 said:


> Basically, you just need a good job offer - an offer for an accountant position should be enough, as the income requirement they have is that you wil least be earning a minimum salary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------

